# Selling Underaged Puppies



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I never knew this and when I read this from a post on another list I'm on I thought I'd share it with you. A reputable and well known breeder of another breed in NY had mentioned that in NY that it is illegal for a breeder to sell a puppy under the age of 8 weeks. I never knew this!! So I got curious and looked it up on the net because I had never heard this before.

Here is a site I came across that seemed to summarize it. Apparently not every state has laws pretaining to the sell of underaged puppies, but a few do and each state has different laws when it comes to the sell of underaged puppies. In some states it seems that it is treated as a criminal misdemeanor and the person selling the puppies can be fined. Of course there are exceptions like the USDA breeders (unfortunately).

Anyway, I just thought I'd share my new found knowledge.









http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysalelaws.htm

Okay now that I posted this, don't go out telling people who actually sell puppies under the age of 8 weeks that they are breaking the law because like every other laws of this type, there are alot of exceptions.







Do your research first for the appropriate state before accusing people of breaking the law.









Karyn


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds like a good law to me. Too bad they don't make it illegal to sell toy breeds before 12 weeks.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Sounds like a good law to me. Too bad they don't make it illegal to sell toy breeds before 12 weeks.[/B]



I would like to see it not just twelve weeks but have some type weight restriction on it. In my opinion pups under two pounds need to remain with a person experienced in caring for them. It is unfortunate that some breeders send the little ones out to uneducated people who have to deal with hypoglycemia. It is a breeder's responsibility to keep that pup until it can live without problems such as this. 
As for the twelve week rule in toys, some vets don't even stress this. They deal with pups in their practice who are taken too young from their owner, and they make big bucks on this care, but they don't talk with breeders about the need to keep pups until they are old enough to be safe in a new home. As we know, not everyone has a Dr. Jaimie.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I never knew this and when I read this from a post on another list I'm on I thought I'd share it with you. A reputable and well known breeder of another breed in NY had mentioned that in NY that it is illegal for a breeder to sell a puppy under the age of 8 weeks. I never knew this!! So I got curious and looked it up on the net because I had never heard this before.
> 
> Here is a site I came across that seemed to summarize it. Apparently not every state has laws pretaining to the sell of underaged puppies, but a few do and each state has different laws when it comes to the sell of underaged puppies. In some states it seems that it is treated as a criminal misdemeanor and the person selling the puppies can be fined. Of course there are exceptions like the USDA breeders (unfortunately).
> 
> ...


No breeder who cares about her puppies would ever sell a puppy at 8 weeks of age or under, mine are nursing till 8 weeks old and then get their very first shot by my vet at 8 weeks old, this way puppy has had two shots and heart lung checking started at whelping, again at 3 days for dew claw removal and during the sessions of two shots, 4 heart and lung checks cannot be done by 8 weeks of age.

MHO, Nedra


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

And I might add...that we as responsible buyers...we must never purchase a puppy under 12 weeks...Once we know better we must do better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=200840
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so true about vets. I totally love my vet but when I told him that Kallie's breeder wanted me to take her at 8 weeks he was perfectly fine with that. He had no reservations whatsoever, nor did the vet I used for my first Malt Rosebud when I got her in 1990 ... and I didn't know better at the time either.







I have a feeling that the 12-week rule is not even mentioned in vet school ....

I got Catcher at just about 12 weeks and it made such a difference.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> And I might add...that we as responsible buyers...we must never purchase a puppy under 12 weeks...Once we know better we must do better.[/B]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201599
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we were looking for a puppy (almost 3 years ago), we looked at a litter that were 6 weeks old. The family bred their pet store female to a male that was given to them. They told us they needed the money (gave us some sob story about a sick relative) so they called the newspaper and asked if it was okay to sell 6 week old pups and the newspaper said it was fine







. The little puppies were tiny and did not look well. Of course we did not know better but my husband insisted to me that they looked unwell and were too young, so we left (actually my husband had to drag me out of there). We got Miko from another breeder but Miko was 12 weeks old and was soooo playful. The contrast was huge. However, this was all 3 years ago before I knew better than to look for a puppy from newspaper ads, way before I found these forums!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201636
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olga ~ I know the difference is amazing. Billy arrived at nine-weeks old, and even that was a huge difference. I can't imagine bringing home a six-week-old pup. My little Sammie was also nine-weeks, a gift from a friend for Joplin. He wanted Joplin to be in good spirits before her heart surgery. Joplin was almost 15-weeks, but appeared to be a year older than Sammie. He meant well, but I chewed him out just the same.

Kudos to your Hubby


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I agree with you all. I just re-read my post and have to clarify, when I said "I never knew this"...I meant I never knew that there was a law that specifically addressed the sell of underaged dogs, making it illegal in some states.









Karyn


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree, when you know better you do better. My two little ones were 16 weeks when they came home. They were from a litter of five and she was considering show one the two of them and we wanted them to be together until they came home since we knew which two we wanted. It has made all the difference. They are so well adjusted and learned so much being with their mom and littermates for that extra time. 
Aimee


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have often wondered if the 12 week rule is just for small breeds? Some friends of ours just got a Saint Bernard puppy, at 9 weeks he weighs 18 lbs. I almost think, like someone else metioned, that weight would be more of a deciding factor than age. My parents currently have 2 Schippkes, and their breeder wouldn't let them go until they were over 2.5 lbs. The female reached 2.5 lbs at 16 weeks, and the male reached 2.5 lbs at 13 weeks. 

Thoughts?

I also agree that 8 weeks would be the absolute earliest for any breed. They need to learn about soft biting, and playing and socializing from their mom and siblings.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

The size of the breed I have heard many mention make a big difference because the large breed puppies develop differently than a small breed puppy. I forgot where i read that, but I'm sure you can find it on the internet somewhere. It goes through and compares the different stages of the puppies for each breed. So like a 6 week old large breed puppy will be transitioning to solid foods whereas a toy breed puppy may still be on mom's milk. My weeks may be off, but you get what I'm trying to say, right?









For large breed dogs, most breeders will not let them go until they are at least 8-9 weeks...most 9 weeks. Large breed puppies just develop faster I think. And I did also notice that with the maltese breeders, they keep their show potentials till 6 to 12 months, whereas the breeds I'm more familiar with, you can pretty much tell which ones would be show potential before 9 weeks. But again, we are talking large breed dog versus toy breed dog. Big difference and I think it also depends on the breed as well. 

Karyn


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My son got his Lab at seven weeks, and she was huge. She did just fine. It was during the summer, after his first year of college, and I think he camped out at the puppy's home. The family was just great to let him do this and make a new video each week. It might be that they thought they were going to have to take my son to raise if the pup didn't leave soon.







He started training with her at an early age, and she is a super girl. I call her my granddog. 

Size is just as important to me as age. Right now, I'm still dealing with a very tiny little one who came from five pound parents. He is almost 16 weeks old and just a tad over 1 3/4 pounds. He is a finicky eater, and I still have to monitor his food. In fact, for the past two days, I've gone to bed early, and I woke up to a sluggish pup who had to have NutriCal and be syringe fed. I cut my day short to come home to check on him today because I'm still not trusting of him to be alone all day. There is no way I would place him with anyone at this time, even if I weren't already madly in love with him. In fact, I'm going shopping for him a tux, as it looks like he will be going with me to Austin, Texas, for my daughter's wedding in a few weeks.


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

> No breeder who cares about her puppies would ever sell a puppy at 8 weeks of age or under, mine are nursing till 8 weeks old and then get their very first shot by my vet at 8 weeks old, this way puppy has had two shots and heart lung checking started at whelping, again at 3 days for dew claw removal and during the sessions of two shots, 4 heart and lung checks cannot be done by 8 weeks of age.
> 
> MHO, Nedra[/B]


If they are still nursing until they are 8 weeks old, shouldn't the minimum age of 8 weeks be pushed up a couple more weeks by law? It seems sad to have them nursing until they are 8 weeks than bam, they are pushed into a new environment and forced to eat kibbles or canned food at the same time.


----------

